# William Morgan's Welsh Bible



## JohnGill (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find an online copy of the complete Welsh Bible translated by William Morgan? I have found the Psalms and the book of Job.

I've found a partial copy here: Y Beibl Cysegr-Ian

But I would prefer a PDF download version or maybe a text version.


----------



## TimV (Sep 11, 2008)

My family still has one! All the marriages and deaths for generations recorded in the front.


----------

